# 

## Elen_Ka

. 
   .      .            ( )          .    .  ,      ,        ,     .    .     !    ,  ,      :(. 
  ,        ???    ???       .    .       -   .        ?       .     , !

----------


## freestuffer

""

----------


## Elen_Ka

.      .

----------


## Fantasy

> 

       -   .
    ?

----------


## LAEN

...

----------


## Elen_Ka

.      .     ,    .           .     .     .

----------

.   "  "

----------


## July

.  -   ,  , ,  .  -        , ,  ...   , ,    ( ).  .

----------


## Solne4naya

.        ?    ,    ,          .   -     . 
    ,  **  ,  ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## admin

> 

     ?

----------


## Solne4naya

,      ?
                ,          ,         ,       ...          ,    ,            ....   -    ,       ,       ?,        , 100         -   .         .            ...

----------


## Ihor

> ,      ?
>                 ,          ,         ,       ...          ,    ,            ....   -    ,       ,       ?,        , 100         -   .         .            ...

----------


## admin

**:     

> ,      ?

     ,       ?      ,    " "       .   
     " ", 350      (      ,    100 ).            .   , . г   .    *:* +380503058474

----------


## admin

*  ""* 
    2,4     ϳ,   4   ,  17   . *:*  36037, . , .   *:*	+38 050 850-3-555 *:* +38 0532 68-90-99 *:* +38 (0532) 57-07-90  *:*
   - 600 /
 ˳ - 600 /
   - 700 /
  - 400 /  http://www.gluhoman.com.ua/

----------


## admin

** .
    4   75   .
      ,   ,    :      2  *.:* +38 067 797 91 35

----------


## Ostap

fragov
   ,     1              ?

----------


## Olga

, . 067 797 91 35- .     35.  .

----------


## Solne4naya

!   -      !
      ,   ...
              ,     - ,   ,        ,      ..    ,        ,  ,  ,       (   ,         ),    ,    ,     ,  ,           .... ....     ,    -    :((

----------

> ,    -    :((

----------


## admin

:  

> * , *  
> ,   ,       ,     ,        .            .     , ,                 .     ,      ,     ,  .
>    -     2-4 .     ,  .         ,          .         ,  .
>   , .     ,      , -   ,       ,  ,     ,      .
>        , ,  ,      .  *:*  .,  *.:* (05364)9-19-75

----------


## admin

,    ,   - :   

> **  
>      ( .)        .     ,      .      .       .          :     ,    -       .         ,      .       .      , ,  . 
>     - 60 /.   2-,3-,4-  .    ,,   .       .

----------

.  2-3       (  -),     ,     .   - ,     " ",    .          .
     ?

----------

:

----------


## Olga

> ?

  ,    ,       .    "".

----------


## Alinad

> ""

     ,   ,   ?
    ,    - ,  .   .
        ,  ,    .

----------


## only

.       .      -   ,        ...

----------


## Mihey

"" -     ""  . .        ,  .      .     . 
    ,   -     . 2-, 3-, 4-        .     ,       , , .    ,    .          -    "",    "" . ,  .        - . 
 -  , ,     ,  .          ,  ,  , -  .        150  ,      3-  ,      ,    .     "" -  ,    ,  .       . 
    ""           . , , , ,  -        .      .        ,  ,   . 
 -   .           ,     . 
  -  15   1   .   -  20   1   . 
 : 
 ,  , . , "" 
. 38 05365 3-78-34 
. . 38 067 766-21-16 http://www.tourist.velton.ua/ru_solnechnaya.php

----------


## Solne4naya

))                 ))

----------


## Mihey

?

----------


## Olio

> ,  
> ,   ,       ,     ,        .            .     , ,                 .     ,      ,     ,  .
>    -     2-4 .     ,  .         ,          .         ,  .
>   , .     ,      , -   ,       ,  ,     ,      .
>        , ,  ,      . 
> :  ., 
> .: (05364)9-19-75

  :
³  150%!       --  .
̳  ,  .            50/   (  35).    ,   water clozet...no comments,    ,  . 
         ,      '   )))

----------


## JPM

" ", ,   !  ..!

----------


## 23q

.   ,     ,   ? 
  :  

> : , ,  ,  ,  .           ,  ,        .
>         ᒺ,    : , , , ,   ,  ,       .
>   -  ,           ,    . 
> Ͳ ˲  ,    Ѳ   
> 
>       . . , . , 2. . (0532) 614-107.
> - 
>  . , (0532) 50-23-78, (0532) 7-30-50. www.imc.pl.ua; e-mail: info@imc.pl.ua
>  : 
> ...

----------

> ,  .,  -, . , .: (05365) 3-78-34.

  
      ...

----------

()  - -   "",       .     -  )
   130  , 4 , .   ,    .    30 /.
  - ) 
:    ,    evdo )

----------

.
096-969-1001  ,    N4917'29" E3229'56" 
      . 
  ""   .     ,   ,   ( )    (),  -, ,  - .   -  ,  ,     .  50-60   .     ,      ,     - "  ". 097-512-7790, .  N4909'50" E3335'50" 
  "" (   :) )    - "",      (   ) ,   ,   .    ("  ").   50   . 097-314-5480, . N4918'37" E3338'04"

----------

""   ?    ,   !!!!!  067   !!!

----------


## SergioFil

,   .,    . 67

----------


## Steven

(     )    ( ),  ,     ,         -   100      + .    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

   " "

----------

?   -     , , ,   ... ,        -    ?

----------


## VeNoM_13

.        (30-40 )   .     - , , ,   5-6 ,    .  ,   .

----------

,   -   .    -   " ". ,     -   (. ).
   ,   /   ...

----------

/ -   "  " **:    https://vk.com/mus_pl http://mus.pl.ua/
(0532) 67-07-27 (099) 433-22-22 
   20 
  + 40 
     50 
  ()   200 
  ()   300 
 10 
  50   
 20   
 50   
 30   
 75   
  25    
 20   
  20    

 100    
 1000    6 (+150  ) 
 ,        .   ,       )

----------


## andy

> / -   "  " **:    https://vk.com/mus_pl http://mus.pl.ua/
> (0532) 67-07-27 (099) 433-22-22 
>    20 
>   + 40 
>      50 
>   ()   200 
>   ()   300 
>  10 
>   50   
> ...

  ,     ...

----------


## 23q

*andy*,       ,     ,     :  , !))

----------


## froguz

2-3       .              .
  -   ,  -   ,      ,   . 
  -  ,       .
 -   150 . 
 ,   -    .   . ( ).        .

----------

